# For those who've had Roseline Barbs



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm looking to get any first hand information about this species. I saw them at the LFS, and love them. I will be upgrading my tank from a 55 to a 125, and I'm thinking of getting a school of them. I’ve found some info online, but still have some questions for people who have had them: 

Specifically my questions are:
1)	Will they eat my plants?
2)	Do you think they a particularly hardy species?
3)	Are they good schoolers?
4)	Would they have any issues with a school of tiger barbs?
5)	Would they eat / harass Amano shrimp or Cherry Shrimp?
6)	How many have you had & in what size tank. 


TIA


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

1) Will they eat my plants?

Not to my knowledge, mine never did

2) Do you think they a particularly hardy species?

Yes, so long as well fed and have good water. 

3) Are they good schoolers?

It's been said they keep a loose schoal more then a tight school. Mine were connected at the fin, they kept a pretty tight school. 

4) Would they have any issues with a school of tiger barbs?

Tiger Barbs tend to be a bit nippy but these are faster so I can't see any issues. 

5) Would they eat / harass Amano shrimp or Cherry Shrimp?

They never bothered the big Amano's, however they are fish if it will fit in their mouth there is a chance it will be eaten. With plenty of hiding space baby cherries should have no problem. Some will get picked off, but call it natural selection. 

6) How many have you had & in what size tank. 

7, 120 gal


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

*WOW that was fast*

Thanks gnatster, this is exactly the info I'm looking for.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Are these the same roseline barbs that go for such a premium on aquabid?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

I haven't check out aqua bid, but probably. Live aquaria is like 35, a notoriously expensive LFS has them for 25, but I've heard there is another LFS who has them sometimes for 12-15. Here's to hoping.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

LFS in this area they go for $15 - $35 depending on size.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I was told at a LFS that they are expensive because they're all wild-caught. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Alexk3954 (Jan 2, 2006)

1) Mine have never eaten plants


2) Mine seem to be really hardy


3) Mine usually school pretty tightly with themselves and sometimes the group of roselines schools with the group of bala sharks.


4)Probably no problems with barbs


5)I have no clue


6)I have 5 in a 125.



I thought that they were all wild caught, but I heard recently that they started breeding them, but I have no idea wether that is true or not


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

They're not that bad in price actually. You can get some captive bred ones (via hormones) for $10 a piece.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> I was told at a LFS that they are expensive because they're all wild-caught. Does anyone know if this is true?


They're endangered in the wild, so I'm guessing that's not true. I hear they're breeding them in the fish farms in Asia.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

Gumby said:


> They're endangered in the wild, so I'm guessing that's not true. I hear they're breeding them in the fish farms in Asia.


I've heard that, and that they have to dose with hormones to trigger the spawning.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I would love to know how to breed them myself?


----------



## crazycat (Jan 16, 2006)

i have 10 puntius denisonii. i have heard that their status has been downgraded from endangered, and they are being farmed like crazy in asia. the new crop that we're seeing in the hobby are much nicer than the wild caught ones that were appearing about a year ago.

they are wonderful community fish, very peaceful, and would not harm a shrimp at all. they are extremely fast--extremely--and i think would be able to outrun tiger barbs. although they're caudal fins are quite beautiful, and it would be a shape if they got nipped.

they don't eat plants or algae--but i have seen mine take mouthfulls of duckweed, and chow down on peas.

they are very hardy and can tolerate a large variety of conditions (as long as the water is clean )

in my opinion, they are one of the most beautiful fish around and certainly an attraction in any tank (large enough to house them--they get to be about 6").

i've paid anywhere from $18-$30 dollars for them, but have felt it well worth it.

hth


----------

